# Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee



## DJ-Sancho (25. März 2014)

Hallo an die niederländischen Boardies!
Ich fahre in der 2. Mai woche nun das 3. Jahr mit der Familie in die Nordsee-Residenz De Banjaard.
Natürlich is auch das Angel-Tackle wieder mit dabei...
Die letzten 2 Jahre habe ich mit meinem Schwiegervater und den Spinnruten in der Nordsee vom Ufer (nicht am Strand) ein bissl gefischt. Dabei kam ein kleiner Dorsch raus...
Nun würde mich interessieren ob vielleicht jemand von euch in der Nähe wohnt und uns im Mai mal mitnehmen könnte, da wir uns dort überhaupt nicht auskennen bzw. wissen wo man den gut fischen kann! Zielfisch und Angelart sind hierbei egal... nur Brandungsruten für an den Strand sind keine dabei!
Wahrscheinlich ist es für Wolfsbarsch wieder zu früh... Aber Hornhecht und Dorsch an Steinpackungen wäre zum beispiel ne tolle Sache!

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten

Sancho

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ra.T (26. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Hallo..,
wenn du nun schon zu dritten mal dort hin fährst,
dann wirst du wahrscheinlich auch noch häufiger dort Urlaub machen.
So erging es mir auch mal und nun fahre ich schon im 12. Jahr dort an die Küste. 

Hast du keine Grund oder Karpfenrute ?
Damit kannst du auch an den Strand.
Du kannst doch einfach mal, wenn Ebbe ist, die Küste abfahren und die Niederländer suchen, die dort angeln.
Bei Melis in Westkapelle gibts auch schon Brandungsangeln von Shakespear für 50€ , ca. 60€ mit bespulter Rolle und für einmal im Jahr reichts. Mit sowas hatte ich damals auch begonnen und war mit dem Fang zufrieden. Machst damit zwar keine Gewaltwürfe, aber bis zum ersten Fisch reichts.
Infos wo die einheimischen gerne angeln gibts z.B. hier:
http://www.eurovissers.nl /Fangstinfo usw... .
Die Hornhechte kommen am Strand bis auf 10 Meter ans Ufer
wäre im Mai bei Ebbe ein Versuch Wert.
Wenn du deinen Urlaub auf April vorverlegst, nehme ich dich gerne einmal mit zum angeln.  
Vielleicht helfen dir die Infos ein wenig.

Kleinere Seebarsche habe ich auch schon im März am Haken gehabt.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## DJ-Sancho (27. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Hallo Ralf

Vielen Dank für die tolle Antwort! Also April is leider nich drin, da die Schwiegereltern im Mai Geburtstag haben und der urlaub schon fest gebucht ist... 
Also ich hätte ne heavy feeder bis 150g, wäre die greignet vom strand aus? Wie schwer müsste das Blei sein und was für eins? Kennst du gute hotspots in der nähe wo ich mit der spinrute auf kleine dorsche oder hornhechte gehen könnte?
Du könntest ja deinen Urlaub bis Mai verlängern... ;-)

Sancho



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ra.T (27. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Hallo Sancho,
bei schönem Wetter wird es bestimmt funktionieren.
Ich habe letztes Jahr, wenns Wetter stimmte, nur noch mit 50 gr gefischt. Natürlich nur dort, wo der Strand stärker abfällt. 


Noch ein paar Tipps:
Nimm ein Haken als Nachläufer ca. 75cm ohne Schnickschnack oder Perlen. Nach dem Einwerfen am Boden mit der Strömung ein wenig laufen lassen, dann ganz langsam einkurbeln. Gegen Krebse und Seesterne, die dir den Wurm klauen, hilft nur den Köder in Bewegung halten.


----------



## Ra.T (29. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Hallo..,
da dir ja sonst keiner antwortet:
Du kannst es z.B. bei Ebbe links bei den Strandpöllern versuchen.
Bei diesen Pöllern halten sich häufig Sprotten auf, dann ist der Raubfisch auch nicht weit. Nimm die Reihe, die am tiefsten ins Meer geht, vielleicht sind die ja auch ein wenig begehbar. Dann kommst du tiefer rein und immer in der Nähe von Pfählen den Köder platzieren.
Die rechte Seite von der Brücke sieht doch auch gut aus.
Ich mein die Meerseite mit den Steinen.
Für Hornhecht musst du nicht weit einwerfen, die jagen bis zur Seekante.
Du wohnst doch direkt bei einer Muschelzucht, 
kannst dich also jeden Tag mit frischen Muscheln eindecken (was für ein Glück). Die frischen Scheidenmuscheln musst du auch nicht am Haken festbinden, die sind fest genug.

Ich würd auch einfach mal ein kleines Heringspaternoster an die Rute machen und dann an der Brücke bei den Steinen die Gegend unsicher machen. 

mfg
Ralf


----------



## DJ-Sancho (31. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Hey Ralf!
Tausend Dank!!! Das sind ja wirklich klasse tipps!! Zu den Strandpöllern... ich kann mich nicht erinnern an dem strand in unmittelbarer Nähe welche gesehen zu haben! Rechts von der Brücke hatte ich damals den kleinen Dorsch gefangen an der Steinpackung... dort war auch ein Einheimischer der massenhaft Hornhechte gefangen hat! Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr mir seine Montage zu betrachten da er schon am zusammen packen war als ich ankam.
Wenn ich dort mit der Spinnrute auf hornis will, welchen Köder könntest du empfehlen? Wie tief soll er laufen? Dropshot is da eher ungeeignet oder?

Lg

Sancho

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ra.T (31. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Hallo...,
Hornhechte jagen an der Oberfläche (meistens).
Es gibt so Schwimmer speziel für Hornhecht, kannst aber auch nen Korken nehmen. 1 Meter Schnur dran, Haken, z. B. Seelacks in streifen geschnitten dran machen, fertig. Kein Blei an die Mundschnur machen, der Köder sollte an der Oberfläche bleiben.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (1. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Kamperland / Nordsee*

Nur der Form halber,
gib bei einer Suchmaschine "Pose Hornhecht" ein,
dann kriegst du schon die richtigen angezeigt.
Ich kann dir ja eine PM senden, ob sie da sind.
mfg
Ralf


----------

